# What are the costs of shipping personal effects to Canada ?



## Canadadreaming (Aug 15, 2008)

Just wondered if anyone has recent experiences of shipping the contents of a house to Canada?
We have a 4 Bed detached house. Did you take it all, including furniture or did you par it to the bone to save costs? ( We are not taking vehicles). Can anyone give us some idea of the costs and the scale of what they took please. 

THanks 
Canada Dreaming


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

When we went we took about half our stuff. No point in taking electrical things unless you want to run everything off transformers (except computers) ... beds are a different size so new bedlinen won't fit ... much furniture looked too small or inappropriate in a large Canadian house ... 

If I were going now I'd sell or give away as much as possible and only take things with strong sentimental value, clothes, good books, computers etc.

But then I've moved so often I'm not attached to anything I own and don't have antiques or anything like that. 

Our biggest problems were always the living ones. We traveled the world with four dogs for a long time!


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Canadadreaming said:


> Just wondered if anyone has recent experiences of shipping the contents of a house to Canada?
> We have a 4 Bed detached house. Did you take it all, including furniture or did you par it to the bone to save costs? ( We are not taking vehicles). Can anyone give us some idea of the costs and the scale of what they took please.
> 
> THanks
> Canada Dreaming



This link might be of some help. freightworld shipping overseas removals, abroad, Seafreight, Airfreight, Courier


Tripp


----------

